# Medicine Cabinet Build



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's been a while since I've worked on any projects. My daughter and her fiance have been asking me to build them a medicine cabinet. After a very busy summer, I'm finally getting around to the project.

Here is the first batch of progress photos. The planer photo was a staged photo. When I was actually planing, I used hearing protection and safety glasses.

More to follow.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great work Eric and a very nice size. Not one of those little 4 inch deep things you see in stores. Your shop is a whole lot cleaner than mine.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

dido on the cleaner than mine... but great start on the cabinet.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've made a little more progress on the medicine cabinet. Rabbitted out the back of the cabinet for a piece of 1/2" plywood. Built the face frame using pocket holes. So far everything is just dry fitted. Nothing has been glued or sanded yet. 

I'm going to disassemble and sand everything tonight. I'll drill some holes for an adjustable shelf while I have it apart. I hope to have time to build the doors tomorrow and maybe the small drawer.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Comming along nicely Eric. Very clean lines.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good Eric, how do you keep the dust out of your computer stuff and such?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

The build is coming along nicely, Eric. That's some fine craftsmanship there.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I got the doors built yesterday. I've only built one other door prior to doing these. I can see where practice would make me a lot more proficient in that process. But they turned out pretty good inspite of myself.

I decided to use a plexiglass insert rather than a wood panel on the doors. I cut the plexiglass and then applied an etched glass (or frosted) vinyl to the plexi. I cut out the vinyl on my plotter. I installed the little rubber space balls in the grooves of the doors to prevent rattling.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice project build Eric and good to see you back to being active here again.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is looking great Eric! I like the frosted glass!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

You did an excelent job on the doors. I have build many over the years. When they fit togeather and still look square it makes my day.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement and compliments. 

Deb, I thought the frosted glass was a nice touch too... something different, and it was pretty easy too.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I got the doors glued up and built the drawer. In the photo of one of the doors, you'll see the new Rockler "Bench Cookies". I bought two sets of the Bench Cookies and they are awesome. They work every bit as good as advertised.

Moving on, I have everything sanded and glued up the cabinet. Everything went together nice and square for a change.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Applied some Minwax stain and two coats of Minwax Polyurethane.

I finished putting the hardware on and installed the doors and drawer to complete the project.

I think my daughter will like her new medicine cabinet.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Eric that turned out superb! I think she is going to love it! Excellent work!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Deb


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Eric, that is one nice cabinet! She is going to love it.

Great Job!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Bob


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work, Eric. It turned out great!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Eric, That is one nice medicine cabinet. What color stain did you use? I also like poster in the background of one of the pics.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ron, It's Minwax Early American #230 in the yellow can. What poster are you refering to?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great build you have going there Eric, keep the pics coming.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm sure she will, Eric!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh yea that came out great. Some ones life has been improved by that cabinet.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

The one of Dale Earnhardt or is that a Coke Machine?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's a Coke machine Ron... either way you gotta love it.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes you do. After a second long look I realized it might be A Coke Machine, that's better than just a poster. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice work! The finish looks great. If your daughter doesn't love it, I'll take it.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I delivered and installed my daughter's medicine cabinet. It was a bit of a challenge to mount the cabinet to the solid concrete wall. It's done and she loves it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks perfect! Something to be proud of for sure!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

VERY Nice Eric! 

I'll bet that concrete wall was a challange for sure.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Eric you did an excellent job my friend on the medicine cabinet.

What type of dovetail jig do you use?

Did you drill holes to adjust the shelves?

Didi you go with sliders for the drawers? as is Full Extension?

Nice work that looks really good.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks fantastic Eric. Not bad for an old go-karter.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.

Dan, I use the Rockler dovetail jig, and it works great. I did drill multiple holes to adjust the shelf to her liking. The drawer slides I used had to be cut down to fit the narrow cabinet and the aren't full extention, but the drawer opens far enough.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice looking cabinet Eric!

Corey


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll also add nice job!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You sure do nice work Eric, plus it is great having you back on the forum!!!


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

kartracer63 said:


> I delivered and installed my daughter's medicine cabinet. It was a bit of a challenge to mount the cabinet to the solid concrete wall. It's done and she loves it.


Terrific work Erick! I like the precision of your work and the clean lines of the project. The symmetry of the grain on the drawer front looks great....you did a good job picking up that board.
Teo


----------

